# Tradewinds BVI Feedback



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

About a year ago there was a discussion on this board about chartering with Tradewind Yachts in BVI, and other "second tier" companies. Several people were planning trips then. I had hoped to see some reports from returning charterers. We are planning our first trip in May out of Tortola with Tradewinds. Any recent experiences with this company? Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Red,

Check the BVI board at traveltalkonline.com

Lots of recent posts on Tradewinds.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chartered with them over the millennium, a 50'' Beneteau in the BVI''s. Several minor problems that we handled ourselves. Did have a problem with a pin at the base of the roller-fuller for the jib sail which they couldn''t repair. We went to Sopers Hole and with the assistance of SunSail we had the problem taken care of. The pin secured the bottom of the sail to the headstay. Without the pin the sail would have eventually come off the headstay.


----------

